# Guadalupe fly fishing



## scooter2 (May 16, 2005)

What is the best time to go trout fishing in guadalupe? should i try and get a guide or just do it on my own? ive been flyfishing there for bass and sun perch but i really want to go out and catch a rainbow. any suggestions would help, thanks


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

What part of the Guadalupe were you planning on fishing? I've caught a few good trout (up to 17 inches) near the 2nd crossing. 

Seabass


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I need to give that a try. What type of flies?


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

I've always caught something on the black wooly worm, but never anything worth keeping. Some people swear by that orange colored San Juan worm but I can't bring myself to use it. I've tried a few streamers but never caught anything on em'. Let it be known that I am a novice however..

Seabass


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I've been flyfishing the rainbows every winter since the mid-1980's. The river is deemed sustainable for the trout year around for the first ten miles below Canyon Dam. It seems that about every other year there is a drought or flood that hits the river hard and takes its toll on the trout.

There is enough to say on this topic that it deserves its own web site. Try out http://www.grtu.org There are some local experts on the GRTU board that will share everything they know, well almost everything.

Winter (Dec thru March) is traditionally the best time to trout fish. Once the days get warmer the tubing starts and every other person floating by has to ask if you're catching any. It gets crowded but the fish are still there.

A good place to start out if you have never been is right behind the dam. There will be bait fisherman on the banks so bring your waders and move out into the current. Always check the discharge before you go. If the water is releasing more than 500 CFS you won't be safe. About half that flow is best.

A good rod for this part of the river is a 5wt medium fast action with floating line. A popular method is a double nymph rig under an indicator and weighted heavy enough to keep the flys on the bottom. These trout will occasionally come to the top if a hatch is just right but most agree you will always catch them on the bottom. The Guad fishes just like most western tailwaters where the rule is small flies - size 18 and 20 are common and even smaller. I've done well with streamers in low light conditions. Just like fishing anywhere there are some well garded secrets to the Guad and the best way to learn them is to hire a float trip.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Life Aquatic said:


> I've been flyfishing the rainbows every winter since the mid-1980's. The river is deemed sustainable for the trout year around for the first ten miles below Canyon Dam. It seems that about every other year there is a drought or flood that hits the river hard and takes its toll on the trout.
> 
> There is enough to say on this topic that it deserves its own web site. Try out http://www.grtu.org There are some local experts on the GRTU board that will share everything they know, well almost everything.
> 
> ...


I second GRTU. It is well worth your time to drive up to Canyon for their meeting, join up, and take their lease location class.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Its a whole lot better in the colder months. When the water warms up there is less oxygen. It does hold some fish but its pretty limited. I would try to strip some woolys. Or try the San Juan with some kind of nymph or midge dropper. Good luck. Its alot of private water so its hard to find a good spot. There are spots you can pay $10 and fish it. Go to www.guadalupefly.com. Good website for info on it. GOOD LUCK BRO!!!


----------

